# SS5000 5k sqft. Northern Illinois



## Cubsfan23 (Apr 19, 2020)

Found this journal area afterwards but first time reno on my front/side yard. Had an issue with Quackgrass that I was hoping to paint on glypho then overseed with quality seed to choke out quack. It was pretty wide-spread so I decided that wasn't going well and did two apps of glypho a week a part. It didn't rain for about a month and was 90s everyday so everything was pretty dormant. I tried to water around the glypho apps but the only thing that seemed to get growing was the quack. This was the first thing to be affected and turned black and totally wilted. By the end of the second week everything was totally brown and I thought maybe I really had killed it all but I was suspect knowing how resilient it is.

I seeded on August 29th after scalping. I rolled the seed in and applied peat moss. I was unsure how much to use and we raked it so it was pretty thick in spots. Also didn't aerate or dethatch because I have read that can spread quack. The first week went well, I applied Scott's starter with Tenacity on day two and by day 5 I had the rye germinating. The first week was mostly just my watering then week two we started getting tons of rain. I had some smaller washouts but I think the amount of peat I used helped some. The bluegrass started coming up day 9/10. Now at day 14 we have had about 5 inches of rain in the last week. I think I have entered the sprout and pout phase somewhat but still see some bluegrass coming up which I think makes sense with the three different varieties.

Unfortunately a couple days ago I noticed quackgrass coming up  Today I decided to seed the bare areas (the larger hellstrip especially) and this time sprinkled the peat. I also pulled what quack I could without walking on the good grass too much to hopefully weaken it. I also have standing water on the one side from all the rain but the grass around those areas seems to be growing well. Planning to do heavy milorganite next weekend to get the bluegrass spreading and help the seed I just put down today. I think maybe it just isn't going to fill in as good as I was hoping this fall but next spring I can get it going better. Also debating adjusting my sprinklers to better cover some of the bare spots but the way I have it now I think is the best layout with what I have. I also am hoping with how saturated it all is now I can keep it moist for longer. At this point I am looking forward to the 75 and sunny drying things out a bit.

Please let me know how you think it looks on Day 14.


----------



## Cubsfan23 (Apr 19, 2020)

26 day update. Did a little milorganite last Sunday. Thinking of doing the first mow on Sunday.

Side yard is struggling some just from never drying out and not getting enough sun. Somehow the spots getting the most water are still doing the best so I think I'm doing okay with the amount of watering.


----------

